# problem with Warden port on FreeBSD 9.0



## wendellanderson (Apr 18, 2012)

I installed "The Warden" Jails management from Ports on FreeBSD 9.0 server.   Following instructions, and using "curses" Warden Menu, I input info on jail.

The Warden built new jail with source and ports.

After prompt for root password and to add a user, the Warden Menu suddenly exited to terminal with error message:


```
chroot: /.chpass.sh no such file or directory.
```
The chpass utility exists in my /usr/bin.

*H*ow can I repair/re-install chpass utility function, or reinstall Warden?


----------

